# Auto FX - keine Beschriftung



## netmanx (26. Februar 2009)

*Ich bin furchtbar frustiert.*

Ich habe *Photographic Edges* und *Mystic Tin Tone Color* installiert.
Performance: WinXP_SP3 und alle Updates / Photoshop CS4 / PC 9 Monate alt.

Die *Navigationsleisten* in beiden Programmen sind *völlig weiß und leer.*
Keine Button, keine Beschriftung  - nichts ... ich kann also die Programme nicht bedienen.

*Was ist hier passiert und was muss ich tun?*

Ich habe jetzt wieder alles deinstalliert.

Danke schon mal im voraus für Eure Mühe.

Gruß
netmanx


----------

